# [Android] BitmapFactory.decodeFile



## Maxim6394 (21. Apr 2012)

Ich will bilder mit strings des jeweiligen paths laden, aber das klappt nicht. BitmapFactory hat eine decodefile methode, die nen string annimmt. ich hab alles versucht: den absoluten filepath, den dateinamen, den pfad vom classpath aus, die datei wird nie geladen.
außerdem sind im classpath bei mir 18 weitere ordner oder dateien, die ich nirgendwo finden kann.

wie läd man also per string ein bild aus dem drawable ordner?


----------



## Noctarius (21. Apr 2012)

Wieso liest man sowas nicht im Android Dev-Center nach? Canvas and Drawables | Android Developers


----------



## theodosis (24. Apr 2012)

Wenn du die ganze Verzeichnis Struktur auf dem 'assets' Verzeichnis kopieren kannst, dann das folgende Stuck würde klappen


```
@Override
     protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) 
     {
          .....
          AssetManager assets = getAssets()
          .....
     }

     .....
     InputStream is =    assets.open(sFilenameMitPfad);
     Bitmap bitmap = BitmapFactory.decodeStream( is );          
     .....
```


----------

